# Looking for local Breeder in Central CA



## HunterShy (Feb 6, 2012)

I am looking for two friendly girl rats. I am in my late teens and have been in love with pet rats for several years now. I tend to get in trouble when ever I go to a pet store that has rats in them because that is all I look at and want to take them home with me. I'm looking for a breeder that focuses on good personality and quality. I have already had a bad experience with inbread blues and would prefer not to have another experience like that.


----------



## HunterShy (Feb 6, 2012)

Are there no breeders in the Central CA? Or is there something that I have not made clear? If so please by all means ask. I hope I dont sound snotty and if it seems that way I am trully sorry, I am new to the whole talking on forums thing and don't have any clue on hot to talk on them. And thank you for looking and reading this.


----------



## HunterShy (Feb 6, 2012)

Are there no breeders in Central CA? Or is there something that I have not made clear? If so by all means please ask. And if I sound snotty I am trully sorry, I am new to forums and dont know all that much on how to talk on them. And thank you for taking your time for reading this.


----------



## HunterShy (Feb 6, 2012)

Are there no breeders in Central CA? Or have I not made something clear? If I have not made something clear please by all means ask and I will answer as best as I can. And if I am sounding snotty I am very sorry, I am new to talking on forums and don't know how to talk on these forums quite yet. Thank you for taking your time to read this thread.


----------



## HunterShy (Feb 6, 2012)

sorry for all that...I wasnt looking at the fact that monitors have to aprove of the posts and gt a little panicky and kept trying to post.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

This forum's basic stance is anti-intentional breeding. So that's probably why you aren't getting answers. You might try another forum, like Goosemoose, which does allow discussion of breeding. I can't help because I'm all the way on the other side of the country, sorry!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

We will link to approved breeders. We have a list of approved breeders here on the forum.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, my mistake.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

We're not really anti breeder, just anti irresponsible breeder. There's a difference between breeding to better the species as a whole, and breeding to make money or meet a demand. Not a lot of people look at this forum section, no one probably knows of any off hand.


----------



## HunterShy (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh ok thank you.
I actually just found someone who does sell pet rats. I just got two girls that are in the hopper stange >.< Again though thank you for letting me know ^^


----------



## Nancyy (Jan 6, 2012)

try cali critter i bought my 3 male rats from them they are super friendly
they have a couple of females looking for good homes right now

http://www.calicritters.com/


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Nancyy said:


> try cali critter i bought my 3 male rats from them they are super friendly
> they have a couple of females looking for good homes right now
> 
> http://www.calicritters.com/


Tons of rats with no pedigrees or prefixes anywhere to be seen... 5 litters already this year and 2 more paired this month... 7 litters in 2 months. Charges different prices depending on color/markings... breeds dwarves and chins too... I'd stay away, personally.


----------

